# Авиация > Однополчане >  История 164-го ОГРАП

## Anonymous

Уважаемые друзья.
Обращаюсь ко всем бывшим военнослужащим 164-го ОГРАП. Если вы располагаете какими-либо материалами по истории полка (фотографии, воспоминания), прошу вас ими поделиться. Кроме того приглашаю вас, а так же бывших выпускников СШ №28 Северной группы войск посетить мой сайт http://brzeg28sgw.narod.ru   На сайте есть разделы посвященные авиабазе "Бжег", 164-му ОГРАП, работает форум и гостевая книга. Зараннее благодарен за любую информацию.
С уважением, Василич

----------


## Д.Срибный

Посмотрел Ваш сайт, понравилось, спасибо!

----------


## Anonymous

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья. Кто-то из вас проходили службу в Северной группе войск , кто-то обучался в средних школах нашей групперовки в Польше, поэтому  для вас будет не безразлично посмотреть,   те, в какой-то мере родные для вас места. Приглашаю всех посетить фотогалерею  нашего сайта http://brzeg28sgw.narod.ru А сейчас давайте вспомним:

----------


## sss

У моего хорошего знакомого есть кое-что по послевыводной судьбе полка (уже в виде БАП) - и снимки, и воспоминания...

----------


## Anonymous

Здравствуйте  sss. Я был бы Вам весьма признателен за возможность получения материалов о дальнейше судьбе 164-го ОГРАП, которые имеются у Вашего друга. Отличный был полк.
С уважением, Василич.

----------


## Robertus

ороший день
Меня зовут Роберт и я живу в Польше.
03/02/1989 в окрестностях города была катастрофа Олава МиГ-25. Героическую смерть, убив двух пилотов Советского Союза.
Карты Google координаты 50.990054, 17,319546.
На месте катастрофы был памятник с надписью:
"В этом месте умер трагической DN смерти. 03.02.1989, советский капитан летчик из охраны. Grink WM 1957-1989, 1967-1989 АО Zigolienko лейтенант. Ценой своей жизни не позволяют им аварии самолета на город Олава. Они отдыхают в мире".
К сожалению, не сохранились до наших дней.
Мне трудно найти информацию на русском языке. Когда я был молод, что я изучал русский язык, но я забыл :-)
Я хотел бы обратиться за помощью в поиске информации.
Биография пилотов. Семейные фотографии. Фотографии машины. Документация полета. Военной информации.

Я хочу, чтобы рассказать людям об этой трагедии, что люди помнят. Сделать страницу информации. Убедить местные власти привести новый памятник

Извините за язык. Я перевожу на Google.

----------


## C-22

Для Роберта....

----------


## Robertus

Большое спасибо C-22
Я также нашел статью в газете aviamaster 1 / 2000.
Также ищет фотографии пилотов и информации об их жизни. Биографии.
Фотографии самолетов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Фото в посте №5-что за модификация? РБТ?

----------


## Robertus

Я собрал всю информацию я нашел об этом случае на странице:
http://mig25.netpak.pl/
Если кто-то хочет что-то добавить, напишите мне.

----------


## Robertus

Мои поиски заинтересовали местную газету.
В годовщину случая появилась статья.
Здесь переведённый текст:
http://mig25.netpak.pl/foto/gpwo_9-2011_rus.pdf

Я ищу лиц, которые поддержали чтобы мне в доступе к официальным документам и информациям о пилотах и случая. Если то не военная тайна.
Я ищу людей, которые их помнят. Я хотел бы написать их биографию и историю службы в армии.

----------


## Сморгунов Александр Никол

Я обращаюсь ко всем ветеранам 366-го - 164-го ОГРАП и ныне здравствующим ветераном ВОВ, а также -  их родственникам: лично- к сыну Героя Советского Союза Боронина Ивана Константиновича- Боронину Эдуарду Ивановичу. Я - племянник стрелка-радиста 2-й ОДРАЭ (командир Боронин Иван Константинович) экипажа ПЕ-2  старшего сержанта Сморгунова Ивана Емельяновича (командир- лейтенант Глухов Василий Михайлович) - Сморгунов Александр Николаевич.  Прошу Вас, по мере возможности, сообщить всевозможные сведения о Сморгунове Иване Емельяновиче и летчиках: 34-й отдельной дальней разведывательной авиационной эскадрильи при Академии Генерального штаба имени М.В. Фрунзе РККА,  затем она же- 9-я ОДРАЭ 366-го ближне-бомбардировочного авиационного полка, затем- 9-я ОДРАЭ 366-го ОРАП, а затем- 2-я ОРАЭ  366-го ОГРАП и 164-го отдельного Гвардейского разведывательного Керченского  Краснознаменного авиационного полка 219-й бомбардировочной авиадивизии  (командир Батыгин  И.Т.) 4-й Воздушной армии (Вершинин) Северо-Кавказского фронта. Выполняя задание над Керченским полуостровом  и возвращаясь на базу, экипаж ПЕ-2 26 мая 1943 года в составе Глухов В.М., Сморгунов И.Е., Муталипов, встретив на своем пути 5 "мессеров", из которых 2 были (по свидетельствам очевидцев из местного населения) сбиты, также был сбит... . До 1968-го года экипаж считался "без вести пропавшим"?! В 1968-м году учитель Боярко А.С. с учениками СОШ № 31 станицы Петровская Славянск - на - Кубани района Краснодарского края в плавнях болот нашли останки ПЕ-2 и экипажа. Целый год останки летчиков и то, что от них осталось Боярко А.С. хранил в мешке в своем сарае... . Ветераны полка: ГСС Яцковский С.В.,Смирнов Н.Ф. и другие участвовали в траурных мероприятиях населения станицы по их захоронению... . Я долго разыскивал и по архивам, письмам Яцковского С.В. в адрес моего отца Сморгунова Николая Емельяновича всевозможные сведения. Это: ""Над огненном Доном" (С.В.Яцковский), "Комэск Боронин" (С.В.Яцковский), "Охота на Гитлера" (авт.-Г.Павлович, ст.л-нт ВМС в отставке), "Осень .1942-й, гостиница "Бристоль"... (авт.-А.Зайцев,генерал-майор авиации запаса, профессор кафедры Военно-воздушной академии имени Ю.А.Гагарина), "ПЕ-2 над Тереком" -советую набрать их на сайтах Интернета, 
и другие. Меня удивили не только: забытый подвиг этого экипажа в небе Пятигорска 4 октября 1942 года, но и наградные листы этих летчиков, где ничего не было об этом факте-событии указано.Хотя это указано в наградном листе самого командира 219 -й бомбардировочной дивизии Батыгина И.Т. и в наградном листе штурмана одного из 2-х участвовавших в налете на Пятигорск экипажей!? Если вообще прочтете все это  с некоторой  моей эмоциональностью - простите, я прошу-сообщите о тех крупицах каких-либо сведений, что Вы можете знать, могли слышать при встречах с ветеранами ВОВ 366-го-164-го ОГРАП и их родственниками. Со своей стороны, я также постараюсь на этой странице еще кое о чем очень интересном и трагическом в судьбе этих людей и моего дяди Ивана Емельяновича Сморгунова Вам сообщить, со своей стороны. Извините. Честь имею! Сморгунов Александр Николаевич (213051, Республика Беларусь, Могилевская область, г.п. Белыничи, ул. Советская, д. 4, кв. 10 (тел.-8-02-232-54300).

----------

